# Label & Embossed Bay Rum - need help with embossing



## jane8851 (Jan 14, 2011)

I picked this up today and was wondering about the embossing. I can't really read all of it as it's somewhat covered by the label. Bottle is a nice honey amber with applied lip, base embossed B&R, side embossed ? Standard Perey Works NY?. Label is for French's Bay Rum. 

 I'm curious about the embossing and origin of bottle, thanks.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 14, 2011)

Shot of embossing....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 14, 2011)

The pics are a little to small. You might want to try a pencil rubbing for the rest of the embossing though. 
 If there wasn't a label I'd swear it was a whiskey. It makes me wonder about all the whiskey's that that get sold. 
 Nice to see something to the contrary.
 Keep in mind though that some bottles did get reused and relabeled.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 14, 2011)

The forum won't let me post anything bigger. I'll do a rubbing though. It looks a little small for a whiskey, only 8 3/4" tall.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 14, 2011)

Tried a different camera. This one is much better. Any guesses on what it says?


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 14, 2011)

last one


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 15, 2011)

Mystery solved. Standard Perf'y Works NY.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&hash=item43a0e8e1ee&item=290462425582&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=M167jFPRe6nEsEh2UGTrA8oPbHI%253D


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 15, 2011)

French's Bay Rum, that would go well with the French's root beer/Worcestershire sauce.
  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL/m-365173/tm.htm


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice bottle with the label!!


----------



## fritzal (Jan 18, 2016)

I just picked up the same bottle with no label. I found a page on Yahoo describing it as a perfume from NYC, NY. Could the Rum label be a ruse that someone stuck on the bottle? I know someone who had a bunch of old labels that he would stick on anything to sell them better.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have seen a few stuck on labels,  and then you talk to the guy and he swears up and down that it was his granddaddy's bottle and its real! Do your research . Dont get caught up in the moment.  Dont jump to conclusions. There is some shifty people out there!! It is a cool bottle though!!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 18, 2016)

No way that label was recently stuck on, it looks too rough and matches the brand of the bottle.  It's usually the ones that have perfectly crisp labels that you need to watch out for, as well as the labels that look like they were stuck on at weird angles or where the bottle doesn't seem right for the product on the label.  None of those mean that the label is necessarily fake or recently added, mind you; I have some bottles with very weird labels that I'm positive are legit (a Bromo with a druggist's label for peppermint oil, for example) and a bottle stored well can have a perfect label after a hundred years.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 18, 2016)

fritzal said:


> I just picked up the same bottle with no label. I found a page on Yahoo describing it as a perfume from NYC, NY. Could the Rum label be a ruse that someone stuck on the bottle? I know someone who had a bunch of old labels that he would stick on anything to sell them better.


 Bay Rum is kind of a perfume, like Florida water it was used by people to try and make them smell better, sometimes anyway..


----------



## Ace31 (Jan 23, 2016)

Cool looking bottle.


----------

